# Where to buy Crown Royal Peach



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope somebody can remember it, it was posted here by someone involved in a discussion on whiskey/bourbon. There is a web site to find different brands in Ohio. I can't find the post and didn't write it down. Can you help a poor old man in need ???


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I had to order some out of Connecticut at Christmas time. 
Sister just told me it’ll be back in Ohio by months end


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

https://www.ohlq.com/
You will most likely have to go to the inner city to find any. Been gone at most stores for a while. I have some being held for me from Cleveland and Cincy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/finding-liquor-in-ohio.359937/#post-2815499

I'm late to the party.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Giant Eagle in Amherst
Lovejoy in Plain City
Kroger in Portsmouth


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks everybody, appreciate it....


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Seasonal just like the salted caramel,peach is summer salted caramel is fall once gone it's gone!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats what I was told


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Salted Caramel came and went in a flash Very Tasty stuff and very popular Sold out so fast 
I dont understand if you have a product you cant keep on the shelves, why yank it ??
Not smart baseball that


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

Never question the Crowns logic, relax and enjoy


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i have one unopened crown peach that I have had from the first time it hit the shelves, and the funny thing is....I don't even drink the stuff. bought it for a friend and he never came and picked it up, been over a year now


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Salted Caramel came and went in a flash Very Tasty stuff and very popular Sold out so fast
> I dont understand if you have a product you cant keep on the shelves, why yank it ??
> Not smart baseball that


Rule of Supply and Demand at its basic...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

cement569 said:


> i have one unopened crown peach that I have had from the first time it hit the shelves, and the funny thing is....I don't even drink the stuff. bought it for a friend and he never came and picked it up, been over a year now


For sale?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yep, I don't drink it


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> For sale?


Beat me to it....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> Beat me to it....


I would say it's yours seeing how you started the thread...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

cement569 said:


> i have one unopened crown peach that I have had from the first time it hit the shelves, and the funny thing is....I don't even drink the stuff. bought it for a friend and he never came and picked it up, been over a year now


For sale?


cement569 said:


> yep, I don't drink it


I'll take it


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to share it with hatchet man


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

cement569 said:


> yep, I don't drink it


Let me know how you want me to pay. I'll send ya cash and you can send it to me? I'm near Dayton


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

check your p.m box


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck probably on the shelf right next to the other ladies drinks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

cement569 said:


> check your p.m box


Ok


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

cement569 said:


> check your p.m box


Nothing there yet


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nothing there yet


 He just wanted you to check it....


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

This peach is great, but seasonal....amazing the difference in price of crown apple for the big bottle....in Ohio close to $60 a bottle....in Florida it is $40!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Yuck probably on the shelf right next to the other ladies drinks.


It's rated 5 stars mostly everywhere...supposed to be exceptional...I guess if you don't care for peaches then it wouldn't be your thing...all the reviews I've read have been great.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

My father in law gave me a bottle for Christmas. Would have never bought it myself, but that stuff turned out to be awesome in my opinion. Great to sip after dinner.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

If anyone cares, Jim Beam also makes a peach flavor.
I've never had it, but the Beam apple is much better than Crowns, IMO.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Buster24 said:


> This peach is great, but seasonal....amazing the difference in price of crown apple for the big bottle....in Ohio close to $60 a bottle....in Florida it is $40!!!!


The taxes on Ohio’s liquor is crazy. Any time I drive to Florida I fill my trunk before leaving. Coworker enlightened me on that some years ago. It’s probably the main reason I even go back( and the Mrs likes it) my interests lie up north and out west


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Whenever I go to Florida I always make a trip to a Total Wines Store, I believe the name is. 
Place is the size of a K-Mart and all they sell is alcohol. Much cheaper than here. 
Gets your head spinning with the variety of Drink. Can lighten your wallet pretty quick with all that cheap booze


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Liquor sales in ohio is nothing more then organized crime.

I do not work in the liquor dep. but know the people quite well.. Mondays are the worse day to call the liquor dept. in my store. They absolutely refuse to answer the phone. 

When they did the question was always... What Bourbon did we get in that day. (Mon. is our delivery day) I was in there Monday this week, and sure enough phone never stopped ringing and the one time I tested there statement, I was met with..."What bourbon did we get."


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Giant Eagle in Amherst
> Lovejoy in Plain City
> Kroger in Portsmouth


Heard Lovejoy in Plain City is closed....Guess they didn't, my mistake.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> Heard Lovejoy in Plain City is closed....


Hey....gonna get a bottle have a little, then ship it to you. I'll send cement the money tomorrow. What you do with the rest is up to you....the traveling peach


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

You da man !!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just to bring an old thread back to life...A little birdy told me Peach is no longer gonna be seasonal...it'll be on the shelves later this month or early April and it will not leave the shelf...they are permanently adding it to their collection for year round sale...yay!
I look for the same to happen with the salted caramel...


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

We were in Fort Myers a couple of weeks ago and saw a few bottle in AAA discount liquors. 239-997-2334. They may ship.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Row v. Wade said:


> We were in Fort Myers a couple of weeks ago and saw a few bottle in AAA discount liquors. 239-997-2334. They may ship.


Yeah they already carry it year round some places...california has it year round also...probably some other states too...some places will ship, some won't and most want an arm and a leg to ship it...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

We now have it in Kroger Canal Winchester. we got something like 8 cases in.. They didnt think it would last long though


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> We now have it in Kroger Canal Winchester. we got something like 8 cases in.. They didnt think it would last long though


Dang it! Heading to St Clairsville tomorrow or I’d be all over that.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

For you CBJ fans !
(that's Columbus Blue Jackets)

Cheap Vodka


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I see Hatchetman found some


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Winerack in Zanesville just advertised that they had it in stock. 1st come 1st serve.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

We got in twelve cases monday... six bottles were there today..


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> I see Hatchetman found some
> View attachment 346295



Picked up 3 bottles at Kroger State store today, third customer in line, first day they had it, didn't have to get it in the mail....


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I gotta try this since ya'll are talking about it. Plus it's coming back makes it an easy find! I'm just sad ibotta doesnt have crown royal rebates right now!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Just to bring an old thread back to life...A little birdy told me Peach is no longer gonna be seasonal...it'll be on the shelves later this month or early April and it will not leave the shelf...they are permanently adding it to their collection for year round sale...yay!
> I look for the same to happen with the salted caramel...


I was at the liquor agency a couple days ago and heard a customer ask about it. The guy said pretty soon. Been sold out for a while.

And I looked at their upscale bourbon selection. They don't even have a shelf tag for Buffalo Trace. I suspect that if they ever get some in, a few phones calls get made, and it disappears in short order.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bingo...I joined the club...stuff is EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> We got in twelve cases monday... six bottles were there today..


Roflmao.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Bingo...I joined the club...stuff is EXCELLENT!!!!
> View attachment 346391


Judging by that bottle you should probably turn off the internet now.  or leave it on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got back from Kroger
picked this up for a buddy...

I think they had about 3 cases of Crown Peach !


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

My spot had 4 cases, limit 1 bottle per customer.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Holy f*ckballs I snagged a bottle of this last night and it is the snizzle. I don't even like Crown but this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried my Crown Peach and I have to say the hype is true. Goes great with cigar and fire in the fireplace..
Definitely going to snag another bottle or two of this when available.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I tried my Crown Peach and I have to say the hype is true. Goes great with cigar and fire in the fireplace..
> Definitely going to snag another bottle or two of this when available.


There's a suggestion on the box for a mix of iced tea and Crown, try it,


Dovans said:


> I tried my Crown Peach and I have to say the hype is true. Goes great with cigar and fire in the fireplace..
> Definitely going to snag another bottle or two of this when available.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

In this case...BELIEVE THE HYPE.


----------

